# How to fix regent deck???



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a 1997 Regent Hydro 14 that i inherited from my grandpa. I was out trying to use the mower and the rear bagger to pick up all my leaves (a lot!) and the deck seemed to blow more leaves away from the mower, then mow them up. 

I called my local dealer and he said that was a problem with those older mower decks, an there was not much that could be done about it. He said the newer models have a piece of metal under the deck that stops this blowing action.

I am sure there are plenty of people out there that this drives crazy, and some one has come up with a clever way to fix it. Please help! I really like this mower, but need this bagging system to work for my fall clean up. Please help!!!

Steve


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What about attaching a form of rubber seal around the deck? We have a local truck repair shop here in town and they sell huge mud flaps brand new for like $20 each. You could cut them into strips and attach them with drillers.


----------



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

good thought, how far would you have the rubber hang down under the deck? thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure howe far above the ground the deck sets now, but I would think that something like 2 inches added would do it. This is just a guess though. You could use just about anything like nylon strap for instance. I've gone to a trucking outfit and gotten the 5 inch wide nylon straps they use to secure loads to flatbeds for free before. Great material to have on hand anyways. Good luck to you!


----------

